# Adam Torkelson - "Capriccio de Orpheus" for chamber ensemble



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Composed in 2013. One of the winners of an international contest. Performed by a prestigious ensemble.

This is representative of my current style and technique. Comments are welcome.

I hope you enjoy!

Adam Torkelson


----------



## Anterix (Jan 24, 2010)

Wonderful sound! Very well crafted music! Loved it!


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you so much, Anterix!


----------



## Eviticus (Dec 8, 2011)

Excellent mini Capriccio Adam. You manage to conjure an 'Eden' of colour and tone in such a short space of time. My only negative comment would be that it's too short. If this represents your writing style, i look forward to hearing more in the same vain. Are you able to upload the score anywhere?

I don't really want to say too much about the other pieces you've just uploaded as personally i've never really been much of a fan of sonata's on instruments other than the piano. Whilst you seem to cover the broad range of the bass clarinet (an instrument along with the bassoon that I've developed a new fondness for), i can't say it's my cup of tea. It was a little too Jazz for me and i was not lassoed by the themes. But this is just taste.

Look forward to hearing more.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Eviticus said:


> Excellent mini Capriccio Adam. You manage to conjure an 'Eden' of colour and tone in such a short space of time. My only negative comment would be that it's too short. If this represents your writing style, i look forward to hearing more in the same vain. Are you able to upload the score anywhere?
> 
> I don't really want to say too much about the other pieces you've just uploaded as personally i've never really been much of a fan of sonata's on instruments other than the piano. Whilst you seem to cover the broad range of the bass clarinet (an instrument along with the bassoon that I've developed a new fondness for), i can't say it's my cup of tea. It was a little too Jazz for me and i was not lassoed by the themes. But this is just taste.
> 
> Look forward to hearing more.


Thank you for your encouraging words and candor. I too wish I could have written a longer piece for this great group, but the contest called for miniatures no longer than 30 seconds(!). I haven't uploaded a score anywhere yet.

I understand your preference for piano sonatas. The piano is unmatched in its versatility and expressiveness. For non-piano sonatas I like Bartok unaccompanied violin and the sonatas by Hindemith (especially the bassoon and piano, as well as the flute/piano, clarinet/piano).

Thanks again for the encouragement. I am hoping to have some professional recordings done later this year of either my piano trio or my piano sonata.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I quite liked the texture. But I want more!. 
I would love to hear a piece from you with a lot of these textures, evolving, changing, etc.
Please, post more of your orchestral pieces.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

aleazk said:


> I quite liked the texture. But I want more!.
> I would love to hear a piece from you with a lot of these textures, evolving, changing, etc.
> Please, post more of your orchestral pieces.


Thank you so much! I like that idea. 
Yeah, I hope to have an orchestral piece I wrote last year performed sometime soon.
Thanks again!


----------

